# Removing glare when photographing plastic



## sakamano (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm trying to photograph some items wrapped in plastic.  Whether I use
flash or ambient light, I can't seem to get rid of the reflection.   Any hints or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## DScience (Jan 1, 2010)

yea, you need some good quality light. IE, off camera strobes, umbrellas, softboxes...things that will soften the light, and prevent harsh shadows/reflections.


----------



## inTempus (Jan 1, 2010)

Bounce the light so that it's not hitting the subject and coming straight back into the lens of the camera.  Play with the angles.  Also, you might try a polarizing filter to get rid of the glare.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jan 1, 2010)

Take the plastic off...... just a thought


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2010)

*Light: Science and Magic* An Introduction To Photographic Lighting, by Fil Hunter.

This is a reference book that every photographer should have handy.


----------



## Shockey (Jan 1, 2010)

No flash use light from an open window, not direct sun.


----------



## icassell (Jan 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> *Light: Science and Magic* An Introduction To Photographic Lighting, by Fil Hunter.
> 
> This is a reference book that every photographer should have handy.



Seconded!  :thumbup:

It's not just a reference, either.  If you put some time in with it and some lights, you will learn a great deal.


----------

